# IV meds administered in office



## aarnold13 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am really hoping for a lot of help and guidance on this topic 


Our practice manager wants me to look into reimbursement and coverage for administering medications through IV here in our office(a family practice) instead of sending them to the hospital to have it performed. One example that he gave me was Reclast. I think I have found the HCPCS code of Q4095 but I am not sure which CPT code to use for the IV. I am thinking 96365 but I am not sure.

Do any of you offer this service in your office and if so how is reimbursement and what codes do you bill out??
Thanks in advance!!

Angie


----------



## ciphermed (Feb 11, 2010)

If IV infused, you would report 96365 (initial, up to 1 hour) drug administration, and J3488 for the Reclast/ Zometa. If IV infused for 15 minutes or less you would report 96374. 

See full range of drug administration codes to assure that you're appropriately capturing the correct codes based on drug, route and infusion time.

Hope this helps,


----------



## aarnold13 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Anthony! It does help!


----------

